# 2007 Smelt Dipping Outing (pics)



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Mike the Elder and Ice Fishin Nut choose the perfect lure









Al D. shows Stinger63 and IFN what lure has been HOT!









Slick takes notes









Mike the Elder and The Dog House eat some food









Al's shows off his catch









Sturge changes baits









Here's some of the smelt that were caught last night









Before everyone get's TOO EXCITED...here's a close-up!


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

Matt's over at my house now, and knows the pics arent showing up. He will fix things when he gets home later this evening.


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

IFN is helping me resize the pics...should be up by tomorrow by the latest. :sad:


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

ttt

I have a feeling Matt can be pretty dangerous with a camera.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

MiketheElder said:


> ttt
> 
> I have a feeling Matt can be pretty dangerous with a camera.


That he can be forsure.Gotta see the pics of the outing and I wanna share the pic of the 9.5lb 3 day old walleye:yikes: I caught on here also
BTW I had a great day spending time with guys and gals who showed up for the outing.Great food also even if I did kinda over cook the carriboo:help: Just wanted to make sure no one got worms from eating raw meat:lol:


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Here ya go Aaron. I know Walleyevision started a post already in the Warm Water Forum but I thought your mug should be shown again so other anglers can harass you when seen.:lol:


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Mike the Elder and Ice Fishin Nut choose the perfect lure









Al D. shows Stinger63 and IFN what lure has been HOT!









Slick says to himself, "Man, that's not gonna catch any Walleye." 









Mike the Elder and The Dog House eat some food









Al's shows off his catch









Sturge changes baits









Here's some of the smelt that were caught last night









Before everyone get's TOO EXCITED...here's a close-up!


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Nice pictures Matt !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

Great pics Matt, thanks for posting them. Had a great time and the food was excellent. Thanks to everyone who attended. Maybe one of these times we can actually get some smelt. Al:chillin:


----------



## The Dog House (Nov 8, 2004)

Great pictures Matt...
I thought I had escaped the lens once again.  

Looks like it picked up after I left.....:lol: 

Completely unprepared for the winds (which I remember from last year) I had to leave a little earlier than expected.

Great conversation, information, and food to be shared by all...

It was great to see & meet everyone.

If I don't have the good fortune of crossing paths with any of you beforehand, I'll look forward to seeing you at the MS.com Fun Tourney the Sunday after Labor Day. :evilsmile


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Joeker51 said:


> Here ya go Aaron. I know Walleyevision started a post already in the Warm Water Forum but I thought your mug should be shown again so other anglers can harass you when seen.:lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Aaron, guessing that Walleyevision deleted it out of his gallery.............. hence the disappearance. It's gone from the thread in the Warm Water Forum also. You'll just have to catch another one.:lol:


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Aaron, I tried to help with parsing the text for the link, the pic has been deleted.

Looks like fun guys.


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

Matt did delete it, he is good with the camera, but is still getting the hang of posting and resizing the pics. Talked to him while he was on his way to work and he said he will repost the pic when he gets home.


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Joeker51 said:


> Aaron, guessing that Walleyevision deleted it out of his gallery.............. hence the disappearance. It's gone from the thread in the Warm Water Forum also. You'll just have to catch another one.:lol:


It's back...had to resized it for my gallery. Sorry Aaron!


----------

